# Would anyone like me to edit a picture of their Betta?



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I am bored and feel like doing some..
If you want something specific, ask, and I'll see what I can do 
I can do a lot of things. I just edited these two right now, but I can do a lot..

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30284
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30283

Coolio


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Sure! Just take any pic from my album and do whatever.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sure! My two fish are in my albums.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

YES PLEASE!!!!! you can use any photo from my album "Red" there is a link in me signiture!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

OK  I will do it later on today! *promise*


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes please! Just pick any pic of from my album of Comet and write his name at the bottom. Thanks


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool as


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> Sure! Just take any pic from my album and do whatever.


Here we go, sorry for the wait. If you don't like it, just let me know, i'll redo it! 

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30287


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Sure! My two fish are in my albums.


Here we go  The same goes as above, if you don't like it, just let me know. I hope their name really is Bae! I got it off one of your other drawings.  

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30288


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

emeraldmaster said:


> YES PLEASE!!!!! you can use any photo from my album "Red" there is a link in me signiture!


Same goes as above ^, if you don't like it, let me know 

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30299


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*sure! they look cute! Pick ANY PICTURE in my albums and do whatever you think looks best! You can do one or both my bettas, whatever you want or have time for 
Thanks!*


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> *sure! they look cute! Pick ANY PICTURE in my albums and do whatever you think looks best! You can do one or both my bettas, whatever you want or have time for
> Thanks!*


Thank you  I will do yours next!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

aww thanks!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Yes please! Just pick any pic of from my album of Comet and write his name at the bottom. Thanks


Here we go  If you don't like it just let me know please.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30300


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thats so cute!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

It's not showing up -_-

Sorry about it's crappyness, I'll redo it tonight because I have to go LOL.



http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30301


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

O WAOAOWAOW! Thats gorgeous thanks so much!
lOve the fitler and effects!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> O WAOAOWAOW! Thats gorgeous thanks so much!
> lOve the fitler and effects!


Really?! Thanks =(^-^)= I could do sooo much better but I was running on short time LOL. I use gimp and photoscape and steal brushes off the net


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I love it! Thank you! I have gimp but I have so little patience for photo manipulation.


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

Can you make cloud a signature =].


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> Here we go  If you don't like it just let me know please.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30300


Thanks so much! I love it!!!:-D


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Shrimpsta said:


> Can you make cloud a signature =].


I sure can, do you have a picturei n mind or anything??



Leopardfire said:


> Thanks so much! I love it!!!:-D


THANKS  I'm glad you do hehe


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> I love it! Thank you! I have gimp but I have so little patience for photo manipulation.


no problemo, thanks =] I've been editing for a long time so I can usually whop something up in about five minutes  when I first started it would take up to an hour.. ugh haha


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks! Yes his name was Bae. It looks really dynamic.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Thanks! Yes his name was Bae. It looks really dynamic.


I'm sorry for your loss ♥ He looks like he was a very pretty fish.  Thanks!


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

I have picture on my album you can choose whichever one you like =D.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

OKays


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Shrimpsta said:


> I have picture on my album you can choose whichever one you like =D.


Is this okay? or would you like something.. more Dynamic? http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4798&pictureid=30329

I still think that I should've put the left picture in the middle, it's driving me nuts LOL but I have to go.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you do one of mine???!! XD you can pick!!! XP


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

YES I WILL X) When I get back on, okay :'3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Kk!!! XD


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

All my edits are in my album


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

I Love it! But I rather have the Shrimpsta part turn into cloud XD. But its very nice!


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Can I get one? 

Thanks!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!!!!, you made him look so tough! I think that i'll make it my avatar!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> I'm sorry for your loss ♥ He looks like he was a very pretty fish.  Thanks!


He was my first one. Awesome guy. Thank you. <3 c:


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL thanks guys! I do it when I get bored, when I'm supposed to be *studying* >_> I will do the rest later on :')


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i showed some of my friends the pic you made of my Red, it was amazing! the art teacher at my high school was upset however, upset because you don't live here and can show her students a thing or two!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL aww that's cute. I'm honored. If I ever come to USA, I shall stop by


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

and i would be glad to recieve your company.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

> awesomeness!


Hmm.. study study study yet I'm on here. >_< 

To the person waiting for an edit, I will do it soon, promise. >_>


----------

